
Americans Need a Disaster Reality Check - kushti
https://blogs.chapman.edu/wilkinson/2015/10/13/americans-need-disaster-reality-check/
======
dalke
"would improve their chances of surviving a disaster"

A 1% improvement is still an improvement. If I think I can survive with X then
I'm sure that having X+Y will lead to an improvement in my ability to survive.

(Assuming I don't have to lug the extra Y around with me.)

